# Suggest Wireless Keyboard + Mouse combo ?



## nvrmndryo (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm looking for Wireless Keyboard + Mouse combo ,,I nvr used any so tell me if there are any issues with wireless K+M ? Mostly I am gonna use  for games ,,so  there will be any lag ? and how much battery backup they provide ? my budget it 1.5 k max.. 
how is logitech mk250 ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 17, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Logitech MK260 Combo: Keyboard
Flipkart.com: Logitech Pro 2400: Keyboard
Wireless mouse suck. Battries run out too often.
I would get a Wireless KB and a wired mouse


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 17, 2011)

for gaming purposes./.. get wired keyboard mouse.. wireless is not dat reliable for gaming atleast..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 17, 2011)

its my need ,, cz my new lcd n my machine s far away n i cant use wired keyboard and mouse..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2011)

I am using logitech mk250 for past 1.5 years.I have not changed keyboard battery till now but for mouse changed once so battery backup is pretty good.Both keybrd/mouse should have on/off switch otherwise battery will run out super-fast....so read review before buying.
Cheers 

My suggestion- *Go for Logitech pro 2400 from flipkart.*


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 18, 2011)

so no issue of battery backup. Second thing I wanna know when we play games like modern warfare 2 does mouse or keyboard shows any delay ?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2011)

Keyboard is good for gaming.But for the mouse you need good mouse pad like razer goliathus to work smooth.MK250 has 800dpi mouse.

No it doesn't shows any delay.


----------

